# Female gamer seeking likeminded for friends



## Hijinks (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello all!

I currently live in Cedar Rapids, Iowa.  I'm 31, engaged to be married in October of this year.  I'm currently playing in my fiance's D&D group at our home; I'd like to find an all-female gaming group to play in also.

I'm also interested in MMORPG gaming (I'm a veteran EQ player, currently waiting for Vanguard to come out), and other girly things such as kids, scrapbooking, reading clubs, etc.  I also like anime and graphic art; I do fantasy art for MMORPG players.  So I'd like to make some friends in the area who like the same things.

If anyone's from this area and is looking to make a new friend, please email me   Hijinks at HIJStudios dot com.

Or if any of you fine gentlemen have wives/girlfriends who are into D&D and/or MMORPG's and you think they'd like a new friend, show them this thread please?  Thanks!


----------

